# Possibly the most silly question ever



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi

Sorry if this is the most silly question ever.

Is it possible to slowly leak amniotic fluid?

I am a bit neurotic but over last 2 weeks I have noticed huge increase in vaginal discharge which also seems to have changed colour. It is a pale yellowy brown, no smell.

I am 24wks and have just had a cervical scan which showed it was long and closed. I do have some pain on the lower left side of my tummy but I often have this and have put it down to irritable bowl/constipation. Everything else appears fine and I feel the baby at least once a day (anteria placenta)

SS


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

thats not a silly question at all!

Your cm will change continually throughout your pregnancy and as long as it doesn't have an offensive smell things should be fine.

If you are worried that it contains blood, you must contact your GP or midwife.

Take care x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Oink

There is no blood, its just an anusual colour. Can still feel bubs moving but bump does not seem to have grown for a few weeks. Due to see mw again on Jan 8th.

SS


----------

